# Unusual Dropsy cure?



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

This is weird....one of my fancy goldfish (calico telescope eye--small, about 1 inch) started showing signs of Dropsy Monday last week. She wouldn't eat, a little bloated, etc. I figured she was a little constipated or something, I tried to get her to eat a pea...no go. Then, about Wednesday night, I could see her scales were standing out like a pinecone, so I was pretty sure it was Dropsy and not just constipation. I set up the quarantine tank to age the water before I put her in and I was going to get some Maracyn 2 after work the next day (Friday), but I saw the tank was developing algae so I put in some algae killer. This was Thursday night. I didn't look in the tank before I went to work on Friday, but when I got home for lunch I saw that the bloating had gone down, so I put a pinch of food in and she ate it! After that, she wasn't bloated at all and now she's back to normal. So, my question is, do you think it was the algae killer (Aquarium Pharmaceuticals brand, bought at Wal-Mart), or was she just bloated from constipation and not eating for a few days that cured her? I've never had a fish that survived Dropsy once its scales were standing out, so I think this is pretty cool, but I'd like to hear what more experienced fishkeepers have to say.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

How long was the old tank set up and how long had it been since the last water change. Poor water conditions are one cause of dropsy.


----------



## MyCometGoldfish (Nov 1, 2005)

*That's really cool! But I really have no idea if it was the algae killer, but it could have been. That's really interesting, though.*


----------

